# Notts/Derby in January



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is anyone considering going to this show? I might be there


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Is anyone considering going to this show? I might be there


Are you showing Thomas?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm considering seeing if I can take him for exhibition only to try to get him to come round to the idea again. Last 2 shows he has hated it. It's a long story but we think something happened to him at a show which has turned him from a happy purring chap to a hissy sod. I was considering taking him along just for the day with no judging and getting people to feed him treats to butter him up, in the hope he may change his mind. He happy in the pen, just has an issue with stewards it seems


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I'm considering seeing if I can take him for exhibition only to try to get him to come round to the idea again. Last 2 shows he has hated it. It's a long story but we think something happened to him at a show which has turned him from a happy purring chap to a hissy sod. I was considering taking him along just for the day with no judging and getting people to feed him treats to butter him up, in the hope he may change his mind. He happy in the pen, just has an issue with stewards it seems


It's definitely worth a try, Maybe a friendly steward wouldn't mind giving him a couple of treats and a fuss after the judging has finished.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll be there and I'll be stewarding so I am more than happy to give a little fuss to Thomas!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> I'll be there and I'll be stewarding so I am more than happy to give a little fuss to Thomas!


That would be sooo helpful!
I've not decided yet if its a good idea or a stupid one. He's happy chilling in his pen, if he was distressed with the day itself I'd not consider it


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

can you please tell me where this show is being held?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Whitwick I think


----------

